# How did you play



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just wandering if anyone played today and how you did. I played and had a real nice front 9 with a 2 over 37, bogeyed 9 it was the only fairway I missed on the front. Then came the back and the greens!! I played OK tee to green except for 2 holes, but our greens on the back cost me again. Way to rough, from all the winter kill. If you make a putt outside 6 ft. your really lucky. Any way I followed up the 37 with a smooth 46 for an 83. The only bright spot on the back was a nice 20ft. birdie on #12, the only good green on the back. They say mid May for the greens to recover, I think late May early June is more like it. Anyway that’s enough whining. I was out and played. By the end of the month its supposed to be up to 28C (79F). Spring training is almost over and the games coming around.


----------



## ministock47 (Apr 18, 2007)

congrats on a nice front 9- funny how the only good green on the back 9 is the one you made the birdie putt?

Just wondering which course you played out there? I played Ponderossa last year and am planning to go back next month when I visit the in-laws. What other courses would you reccomend?

At least you got a game, we have more snow today !


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll be popping on for 9 after work tonight, so I will let you know. 

Mind you, the 9 holes during the week are more of a social jaunt than a real die hard score making quest.

Still, its always nice to play well.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm playing in Summerland. Don't get me wrong it's a nice course and some warm whether will help a lot. I've been out here since Sept./04 and I've played almost all the courses around my Favorites are: Gallagher's Canyon (blue tees), Predator Ridge (all 3 courses but not from the tips), I was a member at Sunset Ranch (really like this one). The Pondarosa has problems, club house burned down last year, new owners, and I don't like the layout. I like The Bear, but don't care for The Quail(to many quirky holes) Shannon Lake, Kelowna Springs and Shadow Ridge are all decent public courses as well. The Harvest Club is OK but not my cup of tea.(walking around an orchard), if you haven't played it its hard to know where to line up. Salmon Arm is beautiful and worth the drive. Farther south Fairveiw Monutain is very good, tough greens. Osoyoos the dessert course is also excellent. There are some executive courses around also but the only 1 that I've played is Vintage Hills, nice course will test your iron play. :thumbsup:


----------



## TarDawg (Apr 18, 2007)

today I set a new level of golfing embarrasment for myself. I stopped keeping score after the 3rd hole.


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

I snuck in 9 this morning before work. Shot a 32. My wedge game is on fire right now...must be all the 'par 3' round with my 9yr old son of late. ;-)


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, 32, that's great. Was that one of those "par 3" courses, or a championship par 36 course?


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> Wow, 32, that's great. Was that one of those "par 3" courses, or a championship par 36 course?



Its a championship course. I played black tee (tips) from there is 73.1/132 slope. It was a great morning. =)


----------



## 2under (Apr 21, 2007)

I played 9 the other day and my best shot was out of the bunker about 60 yards and I put a huge curve on it and it went right in the hole it was great!!!!


----------



## kendog13 (Apr 16, 2007)

TarDawg said:


> today I set a new level of golfing embarrasment for myself. I stopped keeping score after the 3rd hole.


lol, i do that about every other round.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

had 74 today at NSW.


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

Here in Montreal the golf courses only oppenned up last weekend. I thinked I'm hooked on the game of golf. I'm only fifteen and I go play almost every day after school. Last night, I got in nine holes and shot 46 wich is pretty good for me. Lowest score I have ever shot. I guess all this playing is making me improve quite a bit because I only started playing seriously last year.


----------

